# courier-auth will not start. (Resolved)

## 5th_Horseman

I have been trying to get squirrelmail working and have tracked my problem back to the authdaemon.

Oct  4 09:36:37 localhost imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]

Oct  4 09:36:37 localhost imapd: authdaemon: s_connect() failed: Connection refused

Oct  4 09:36:37 localhost imapd: [Hint: perhaps authdaemond is not running?]

Oct  4 09:36:37 localhost imapd: LOGIN FAILED, user=eperry@myroadhouse.com, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]

Oct  4 09:36:37 localhost imapd: authentication error: Connection refused

I try to do a /etc/init.d/courier-auth stop and start 

Stopping:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]
> 
>  * Stopping courier-authlib: authdaemond ...
> 
> /sbin/start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 29356: No such process
> ...

 

BTW: I turned off --quiet in the script, hoping it would give me a clue to the problem.

Starting:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * WARNING:  "courier-authlib" has already been started.
> 
> 

 

I can not seem to get it running, I have rebuild the package 2 times. I just don't get it. I have searched many of the problems but none of the solutions seem to help. I have been at this for 2 days and it is probably something stupid.

my /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc config file

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ##VERSION: $Id: authdaemonrc.in,v 1.12 2005/07/05 12:25:08 mrsam Exp $
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## 5th_Horseman

I figured it out. I just manually started the auth, grabbed the pid and echoed it to the pid file.

Then stopped the server and started it just find.

----------

## tranquilcool

/etc/init.d/courier-authlib zap

----------

## trossachs

tranquilcool, you do not know how helpful you have just been mate!   :Very Happy: 

----------

